# SONY CYBER-SHOT 14.1 MEG



## MSPAYNE (Jul 23, 2011)

CAN YOU PLEASE TELL ME HOW DO I DOWN LOAD MY PICTURE TO THE COMPUTER? WHERE DO I PLUG THE CABLE TO THE CAMERA


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

have a look at the manual - online here if this is your camera


----------



## MSPAYNE (Jul 23, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUST.


----------

